# What is up with the Search?



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, so it might just be me, but it seems I can search thru the last 6 months or so of posts, then it jumps to 2004 or some s#it. I mean, what's going on? No use telling newbies to use the Search (or to RTFM as we say in my line of work) if the damn thing doesn't work.

Wanted to add a photo of my baby with a roofbox on, for those of you sad enough to care, but can I find my own post? Can I fook...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I've been banging on about this in the flame section but it's still pants total waste of time at the moment


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

RTFM :roll: :roll:

The search will take some time to repopulate with its entire content, this has been posted by Jae in the relevant section, open your eyes you pair of biiaaatches, Rainman and Muntpig = no wonder you can't find it :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :-* :-* :-* :-*

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

So, Chuckles, would that be the 'TTF Downtime - a breakdown' thread buried in the Announcements section? If so, it says the index was being rebuilt on 16th June and should take a coupla days. Now, I could be wrong, but it's the 10th of JULY today. So, as I initially too-crudely put it, what's up with the search? Is it that, with MySQL, you get what you pay for - and it's free... :wink:

I know you're just _dying _to see a pic of my roof box... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

I reckon it's been lost.


----------

